# G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

G Boyz Custom Wheels & Accessories
6635 Florence Ave # 201
Bell Gardens, CA 90201
562-806-3777 Fax 562-806-0397
[email protected]


13"-24 wire wheels
Wire Wheels Chrome, or Custom Orders 

13 & 14 "CHROME STARTING AT 275.00

We also Carry TIS, GIOVANNA, ASSANTI, LEXANI, MOZ & MUCH MORE. Tire & Wheel Packages available


Adapters, Knock Offs, Hammer or Wrench
Car Plaques, Bike Plaques,Emblem chips, CHEVY, CADDIE, CUSTOM PLAQUES


Tire & Wheel packages
Billet adaptes, Spacers, Lugs.

Wheel redrill lug pattern

Wheel restoration Classic Wheels
Wheel repairs all type ( Alloy, & Wire wheels)

Chome parts, Gold Parts.

G Boyz Custom Wheel is your one stop shop.


----------



## uwgbsenior (Feb 10, 2008)

hey how much for a set of 13 or 14, chrome or gold, ww/tires, adapters, ko(bullet), for a 2001 s-10 shipped to 54302


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Restored by G-Boyz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

how much for 17" wire wheels that fit on a 98 deville with tires? all chrome with gold nips. shipped to 85022 or pick up. im out that way alot.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

How $much for a set of 13x7 ALL GOLD WireWheels,jsut the Rims onlt shipped to
72801 Russeville Arkansas?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

what do your powder coated wheels start at?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 4 2008, 12:32 PM~11013133
> *Restored by G-Boyz  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



G boys, How much does a restoration like this cost? For tru spokes or daytons?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

x2


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

x3


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

They don't get on here much, call them for a quote. Really cool people.


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 6 2008, 07:41 PM~11025273
> *x2
> *



PM Sent


----------



## madd4321 (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 18 2008, 11:39 PM~11125931
> *x3
> *


PM SENT

Thanks
Madeline


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

do u guys repair wire wheels ??????


----------

